# Anyone Unable To Get Admission And Planning To Repeat MCAT Next Year?



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

wanna know whats next for u?same is the case with me so need suggestions guidance and help!


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Yess, is MCAT going to be held next year?
dishearted...


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Aamna said:


> Yess, is MCAT going to be held next year?
> dishearted...


hey don,t b dishearted we'll do it next time inshallah!
its surely going to b held next year because the chief minister didn't sign the annulment of mcat.
how much did u score this time?


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> hey don,t b dishearted we'll do it next time inshallah!
> its surely going to b held next year because the chief minister didn't sign the annulment of mcat.
> how much did u score this time?


whats ur score in fsc and in atric


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

shaheen1100 said:


> whats ur score in fsc and in atric


i got 971 in matric and 850 in mcat what about u?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Aamna said:


> Yess, is MCAT going to be held next year?
> dishearted...


No they won't abolish the MCAT. It will be held next year.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> No they won't abolish the MCAT. It will be held next year.


yup!


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

what if it abolishes in the upcomming days????????? :?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

moonlight said:


> what if it abolishes in the upcomming days????????? :?


It won't be abolished since it would completely alienate Alevel students, causing a a huge ruckus which would eclipse the case against the 50-50 quota.


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

matric;978, fsc;933, mcat;849...


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Aamna said:


> matric;978, fsc;933, mcat;849...


i got 850 in mcat so we both have kind ov same.i know that i can improve a lot.do u i mean are u hopeful?


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> i got 850 in mcat so we both have kind ov same.i know that i can improve a lot.do u i mean are u hopeful?


I, I don't know... going through quite a mental crisis


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

huh.... hope so!


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

moonlight said:


> huh.... hope so!


how much did u get?i mean marks?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Repeating both FSc and MCAT (if it will be held).

By the way, I personally think the chances of MCAT being held next year are pretty slim. The sifarishi ones are not gonna let it exist.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

AhmadT said:


> Repeating both FSc and MCAT (if it will be held).
> 
> By the way, I personally think the chances of MCAT being held next year are pretty slim. The sifarishi ones are not gonna let it exist.


Actually, the chances of MCAT NOT being held are pretty slim, because after the quota system got rejected, the MCAT abolishing will DEFINITELY be rejected. The sifarashi ones are one in thousands so I'm pretty sure they wont have any say xD Plus, you cant get a lot of safarish done by the UHS. It's a pretty fair department.
Also, if it gets abolished, then A'level students will have no chance and there will be tons of protests and the matter will be taken to the court again with an even stronger case than the quota one. So yup, get ready for MCAT 2015.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> Actually, the chances of MCAT NOT being held are pretty slim, because after the quota system got rejected, the MCAT abolishing will DEFINITELY be rejected. The sifarashi ones are one in thousands so I'm pretty sure they wont have any say xD Plus, you cant get a lot of safarish done by the UHS. It's a pretty fair department.
> Also, if it gets abolished, then A'level students will have no chance and there will be tons of protests and the matter will be taken to the court again with an even stronger case than the quota one. So yup, get ready for MCAT 2015.


"you cant get a lot of safarish done by the UHS" You see that's the problem the sifarishi ones have with the MCAT in the first place. I know several so called priviledged people who somehow got good scores in FSc, but completely failed in the MCAT this year. And yes, they might not be numerous compared to the actual hard working students; but in Pakistan, its always the influential few that get listened to.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

AhmadT said:


> "you cant get a lot of safarish done by the UHS" You see that's the problem the sifarishi ones have with the MCAT in the first place. I know several so called priviledged people who somehow got good scores in FSc, but completely failed in the MCAT this year. And yes, they might not be numerous compared to the actual hard working students; but in Pakistan, its always the influential few that get listened to.


Yes, but those few influential people can't challenge the court when the matter goes there which it will, if the MCAT finishes. 
And, it will be very unfair to abolish the MCAT. All the rattu tootays will get in. MCAT atleast distinguishes the ones with actual brains and concepts from those who just crammed their books in FSC to get good FSC marks.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Me also going to repeat


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

same here what's your story ? 
Matric 957 
Fsc 979
Mcat 870  and now i'm here 

- - - Updated - - -

and in Fsc?

- - - Updated - - -

what about 50-50 quota is it going to be implemented ?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Im gonna repeat too ( Although my story is more tragic than any of you  ) . I got 807 in Fsc and planing to improve in Fsc and giving MCAT this year( so that I can get into a private med school)


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have 951 in fsc and 896 in matric and 825 in mcat


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dont know about quota


----------



## NaNinG (Jan 23, 2014)

same here,
improving A level grades..n retaking mcat 2015(if there is no such stupidity of it not being held this year) -_-


----------

